# Money exchange from philippines to oz



## Chiefster1976 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi there. My partner eill be coming to oz for 3 months but we have a multiple entry tourist visa so looking to take advantage of that. 

I usually send money by moneygram over to the Philippines for few hundred dollers. 

I know there are restrictions on how much cash you can take out of the Philippines and I'm sure there will be the same restrictions bringing cash into oz right?

My partner is worried about sending money from the Philippines to Australia. Obviously to get the best rates, but more concerned who is safe company to go with?

She just thinks send by money gram from her end but wanted to hear from those that have done it from the Philippines?
My partner is in cavite not far from manila.


----------



## Chiefster1976 (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone ??🤗


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

P10000 in cash is the limit apparently, foreign currency up to 10K USD equivalent, i have never sent money from the Ph only the other way.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MuntinMia said:


> P10000 in cash is the limit apparently, foreign currency up to 10K USD equivalent, i have never sent money from the Ph only the other way.


It is now 50,000 php, for undeclared currency, from Sept 2016. But unlimited if declared.

The $10,000 when leaving the Philippines is still the same though.

Taking Currency In or Out of The Philippines


----------

